

Who is Satoshi Nakamoto? Really? - felipelalli

Is it real or not? What is the evidences?
======
redegg
No one knows who he is; however, there is speculation.

[http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/229/who-is-
satosh...](http://bitcoin.stackexchange.com/questions/229/who-is-satoshi-
nakamoto)

